# Sapphire Redeon HD 5870 Vapor - X



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

biete euch hier meine Sapphire Radoen hd 5870 vapor - x an.. voll funktionstüchtig... 

bitte preise vorschlagen..


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie lange ist sie denn schon in gebrauch???
(Normal kostet sie ja 525 Euro bei amazon.Der Preis is so hoch weil sie wissen, das es die Karte billiger nirgendwo mehr gibt)
Also da die HD5870 von der Leistung her ungefähr etwas über der GTX 560 Ti liegt (ca. HD 6950 also) würde ich um die 230 Euro geben, wenn sie neu wäre. Da die Karte aber schon (wie lange?) in Betrieb ist (übertaktet???) und es allgemein ein altes Modell ist => 170 Euro
Dieser Preis ist jetzt mein Auf-den-Ersten-Eindruck-Preis, wir können natürlich immer noch verhandeln 
Es ist so dass ich mir immo eine GTX 570 kaufen will, die dann nochmal deutlich mehr leistung hat, also musst du mich mich mit einem guten Preis überzeugen xD


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

hi.. 

ja also ich habe die karte im letzte jahr mit bf bc2 zusammen gekauft.. im märz 2010... ich habe die karte einmal verbaut und so gelassen wie es war.. niemals übertaktet etc... also auf 180 euro lass ich mich ein..  ich denke das sie auch noch wert...


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Du musst mir wohl zum entscheiden noch ein bisschen zeit lassen
einerseits ist die 5870 schon eine gute karte, für die ich mich shcon lange interessiere, und sie hat eine gute kühlung...
Andererseits regt mich auch die GTX 570..
Wie viel Garantie hat die Karte denn noch???


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

da muß ich mal auf die rechnung schauen.. aber n halbes jahr garantie hat sie wohl noch... ich habe die karte auch bei ebay drin wenn du sie nochmal sehen willst.. nimm die alle zeit der welt.. 

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Die sieht von außen noch wie neu aus...
Hmm, schwere entscheidung 
Ich stelle die Frage einfach mal im Forum...
EDIT: also wenn ich sie für 2.50 Euro bekommen würde, dann nhem ich sie


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

2,50.. hahaha


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn in den 5 Tagen bei E-Bay niemand bietet, dann biete ich fünf euro und sie gehört mir...muhahaha 
Nee ich denk mal um die 180 Euro wäre ein recht guter preis


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt... wenn du dich dafür entscheiden solltest wickeln wir das über ebay ab.. sind wir beide auf der sicheren seite..


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar, über E-Bay, willst du dann über Pay-Pal machen?
ich weiss gar nicht ob das mit meiner EC-Karte geht...
Kannst du vielleicht noch ma nachschauen, wie lange die garantie noch gilt???
sowas ist mir wichtig


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

paypal habe ich leider nicht.. also entweder überweisen oder abholen.. wohne in hildesheim..


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab auch kein Pay-Pal
hildesheim ist ja Quer durch ganz Deutschland...Ich wohne in Trossingen in Baden-Würrtemberg


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

ja dann bleibt ja nur überweisung..


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt ich brauch noch zeit zum überlegen...


----------



## dellenknecht (16. Oktober 2011)

ja mach ganz entspannt.. wenn du dich entschieden hast sagste einfach bescheid..


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt isses schon zu spät... 
Für wieviel hast du sie jetzt verkauft???


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2011)

Oben steht doch der Link 

Ist für EUR 164,45 rausgegangen.


----------



## dellenknecht (23. Oktober 2011)

japp... is n guter preis..  bin zufrieden...


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Oktober 2011)

ich hätt dir 5 cent mehr gegeben


----------

